# My new Donkey!!



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey!
Just thought I'd share some pictures of the newest addition to the farm...Socks the guardian donkey! We got him for free from a friend and he has fallen in love with the goats. His old owner used him to guard her sheep, but she had nowhere to keep him anymore, so now he's on our farm watching over the goats. He's a mini donkey and is very friendly.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww.....how cute!

Do they eat a lot?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! Love the markings.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

He looks like he has a little mischief twinkling in his eyes!, Must be happy with his new flock!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I love him, I hope to get a mini donkey when I get my mini barn


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

He is beautiful, I want a mini donkey so bad but so far can't seem to talk my hubby into it  lol


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Very cute! I love his pretty markings.


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi (Dec 19, 2012)

So cute I love donkey's


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh he is adorable , love his face , so sweet  
Looks like he hasnt had his halter off in a while , lol
My husband said they can be loud , is that true ?
I want one too  They are so cute !!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what a handsome boy. We recently began our Mini Donkey herd...we love them..they are super smart, fast learning and love love love people, attention and my goats and sheep : )


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My dream is to own a little donkey one day  he is gorgeous!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

How sweet and cute! I would love to own a mini donkey someday! With a price tag of $3500 here on the islands I just can't afford it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I also heard they can be very dangerous to dogs ...thats why they are good protecters , I know , but to have my own dog hurt or worse , maybe not such a good idea for my growing farm


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I would want a baby!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 
I left one of the shed doors open today by accident and when I got back from church, the goats were all over the yard. I went to shut the door and the donkey was standing in the doorway looking very angry that he couldn't fit through the doorway to get out lol.
No actually, he eats a lot less then I thought he would! He eats about a handful or two of grain and a flake or two of hay everyday.
He can be very loud when he wants to be, like when I am getting ready to feed him or something is in the pasture, but other than that he is pretty quiet. I don't know where the whole "hee-haw" thing came from though, it doesn't sound anything like that to me.
Yes, his old owner didn't take off his halter much and it left him looking like that. We don't put his halter on unless we have to! 
I wouldn't trust my dog around him, usually I have to worry about the dog attacking the livestock not the other way around, but if my dog got in with the donkey I don't think she would stand a chance. 
We were lucky to get one for free, mini donkeys are insanely expensive!
Thanks again!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He really is a cutie 
Glad your happy with him , and he's got a great home too.
My dogs sometimes crawl under the fence to get to the goat poo or to me , lol. They dont have any interest in the goats at all . So , having a beautiful mini donkey isnt in my future , lol


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

I have standard donkeys and they will not harm dogs we introduce them to. However, dogs who want to bother the goats or chase the donks are in for it. Donkeys need very little feed if they have browse and grass. They eat like goats and have a tendancy to fat. Never give sweet feed to donks. Senior equine is probably best as it's lower sugar, higher fiber.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good to know , thank you ksevern


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love him! He's so cute how did you get him to get along with your goats so quick? Cause my 2 mini donks are still nipping and chasing my goats around the field could it be because he guarded sheep before the goats any how he's very cute and I love his markings


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ksevenis right...we brought home several mini donkeys and we have five small dogs and two big dogs..I was afraid at first but the dogs new to meet and greet behind fences first...now Peggie Sue (boxer hound mix) kisses them on the nose..they hate it but tolerate her..and my little dogs run free with no harm..We dont give any feed ( well a treat now and again lol) because all were fat ...the mane falls to one side called a fat roll..so no grain but they are happy and love fruit treats once in a while..: ) 
fishin816 is your donkeys fixed males? if not they will not calm down but end up hurting your goats..; ( So maybe a visit to Dr snip it ??


----------

